# deprofundis explain his love for renaissance tediously and wont to convert u to music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered Franco-flemish classic trought Orlande de Lassus, 
trought his motets first and foremost and his enigmatic Prophtiea sybillarum
in which it were a revelation, a christic called from the heavens
no kidding hmm.

Than i thought jeez let's investigated der franco-flemish specie,
Secondly i stumbled on Ockeghem in my life, another light arise
another genieous , this time his missa captivated me like no others,
Missa caput , i happen to have this in several versions, and deo gracias
is rocket science, his ''La Joconde'' of Leonardo da vinci put in music

Tercio maestro on whit the show i founded the music of Josquin the might 
of his work, once again his missa, his motets like ''que habitat''.

Quatro i found the brabant ensemble and bought all there album, than
i bought other version other lesser knowned franco-flemish composer
and exponent in other country, like Morales(Spain), Cardoso(portugal)
Brumel whit his awesome Earthquake missa and Jacobus Vaet and obvious 
good christian that worship virgin mary..

Than tha about it folks...im tired and i could go on and on and on and on
but deprofundis let yah know what lead him to this...

Right now im investigating germany renaissance music of the early era
whit: Fink,Eccard ect...

Now join my sect of renaissance franco-flemish lovers, tthe music so spiritual,
out of this world expressive artschool evocative.

Please folk what about it, tell me, did you enjoy reading me , thanks!!

Thank you, danke u, merci, gracias, grazie, arrigato, salamat, cam on ban ect
i salute even the penguins in antartica , he fellows i hope your not freezing
your a(word) at minus 60 i hope these feather are warm :lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I am a big fan of John Dowland, which I think is considered English Renaissance.

Its amazing to me to consider the amount of death and suffering one was exposed to in those days. By age 20, if a person had lived that long, would have seen and known more death than any of us would be able to handle without therapy, and yet people sought out amusements and entertainment and happiness. It is really something.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

JeffD said:


> I am a big fan of John Dowland, which I think is considered English Renaissance.
> 
> Its amazing to me to consider the amount of death and suffering one was exposed to in those days. By age 20, if a person had lived that long, would have seen and known more death than any of us would be able to handle without therapy, and yet people sought out amusements and entertainment and happiness. It is really something.


That's probably _why_ they sought it out so much. It's well-known that a great deal of music dates from during and after the attacks of plague in Europe and that most of it is joyful music. Very little has changed in this respect.


----------

